
Self-flying drones are here and they're mind blowingly cool - edward
https://char.gd/blog/2019/self-driving-drones-are-here-and-theyre-mind-bogglingly-cool
======
3R3130R
maybe someday we will be purchasing mobile subscriptions to controll our
drones in the cellular service areas? this could of course be coupled with an
AI so that onboard computing power can be minimalised, and the real
computation is in a cloud instance.?

